# 10 weeks BodyChange by John Cena



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Ragazzi,volevo parlarvi di questo programma che ho intrapreso ormai 2 mesi fa.

Esattamente 2 mesi fa,pesavo 116 kg, 4 giorni fa sono arrivato a 96,l'obiettivo è 85. Credo sia la base di tutto.

Il programma è stato ideato dal noto wrestler WWE John Cena e da un team di esperti nutrizionisti. 
Pagando 99$ tramite carta di credito(circa 72 euro) tramite un account creato in precedenza,si potrà accedere al programma online, che consiste ogni settimana in: 1 video ricetta,2 allenamenti,1 video motivazionale. Inoltre potrete tranquillamente stampare tutte le ricette che verranno sbloccate via via col programma(in totale sono circa 80)
Ovviamente il sito i video e tutto il resto sono in inglese.
L'account dura per 12 settimane,così da poter comunque accedere al programma in caso di ritardi imprevisti. E inoltre nei primi 30 giorni,in caso non siate soddisfatti del programma potete chiedere un rimborso.

Passiamo alla "dieta" che in fondo in fondo si tratta semplicemente di un nuovo stile di vita,mangiando cibo sano,infatti il sottoscritto non sta per niente a digiuno,anzi mangio anche 2 o più porzioni di ciò che mi preparo.
Il concetto è semplice,ciò che dovete eliminare per 6 giorni alla settimana sono: pasta,pane,patate,riso,alchool,zuccheri e latte/latticini. Per il resto potete mangiare tutto,carne(mangio anche il bacon),pesce,uova,verdura,vegetali e legumi in quantità,inoltre io cucino tranquillamente con olio d'oliva e burro ad esempio. Inoltre c'è l'aiuto di particolari alimenti che aiutano molto nel processo di dimagrimento,come avocado,limoni,lime,erba cipollina,peperoncini,mirtilli,thè verde,zenzero e molti altri.
Ovviamente una volta a settimana c'è il cheat-day (nel programma chiamato Load-day) dove potete(e dovete) mangiare ciò che volete.

Io mi sto trovando benissimo,non ho mai perso peso così velocemente e inltre sento davvero il mio corpo sano e in forma oltre che molto tonico. Per esempio non ho un mal di testa da 2 mesi,ovvero da quando ho iniziatoil programma. Poi sarà una cosa stupida,ma da quando ho iniziato questo programma ho molta più fiducia in me stesso e nei miei mezzi. 

Se non avete ancora trovato la dieta o lo stile di vita adatto a voi,vi consiglio vivamente di provarlo.Se avete bisogno di maggiori informazioni,basta chiedere


----------



## andre (15 Giugno 2014)

Troppo drastico il taglio dei carboidrati. Riso, patate e farine non raffinate andrebbero consumate in discreta quantità in una dieta corretta (assieme ai legumi ovviamente).


----------



## Mou (15 Giugno 2014)

Eliminare l'alcol mi sembra obiettivamente impossibile.


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2014)

Perchè le patate no?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2014)

A me stona sinceramente il fatto del riso. Io comunque ho perso sui 30 kg con una sana alimentazione e molta attività fisica (running). Ora mi sono fermato da 8-9 giorni perchè stavo esagerando, però voglio riprendere con la palestra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Troppo drastico il taglio dei carboidrati. Riso, patate e farine non raffinate andrebbero consumate in discreta quantità in una dieta corretta (assieme ai legumi ovviamente).



ma il punto è che non le tagli,nel settimo giorno della settimana puoi mangiare ciò che vuoi,di conseguenza patate pasta/riso. L'importante,o almeno così è stato per me è essere assidui all'inizio,io per esempio negli ultimi 2-3 giorni mi sono concesso 3 birre,una pizza e altro e ho perso altri 500 grammi  
Il non assumere certi alimenti,secondo il programma(e anche secondo me ormai) serve esclusivamente a riattivare e velocizzare il metablismo


----------



## andre (15 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma il punto è che non le tagli,nel settimo giorno della settimana puoi mangiare ciò che vuoi,di conseguenza patate pasta/riso. L'importante,o almeno così è stato per me è essere assidui all'inizio,io per esempio negli ultimi 2-3 giorni mi sono concesso 3 birre,una pizza e altro e ho perso altri 500 grammi
> Il non assumere certi alimenti,secondo il programma(e anche secondo me ormai) serve esclusivamente a riattivare e velocizzare il metablismo



Un essere umano ha bisogno di almeno 200gr di carboidrati al giorno, non è sano assumere carboidrati una volta a settimana da pizza e alimenti del genere.
Poi una dieta va strutturata con conteggio delle kcal e divisione dei macronutrienti. La dieta che hai postato può essere per l'appunto una dieta, ma non uno stile di vita.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Un essere umano ha bisogno di almeno 200gr di carboidrati al giorno, non è sano assumere carboidrati una volta a settimana da pizza e alimenti del genere.
> Poi una dieta va strutturata con conteggio delle kcal e divisione dei macronutrienti. La dieta che hai postato può essere per l'appunto una dieta, ma non uno stile di vita.



bhè ma io li assumo quotidianamente con legumi e frutta secca di vario genere.


----------

